# MAC and parents??



## YSLaddict4 (Feb 19, 2009)

I adore MAC and other brands of course. But MAC is my fave! I'm still a teen so I can't get money to buy MAC. Therefore, I have to ask my parents to buy me MAC. However, they think that it's a waste of money! What should I do? I really like it! My mom thinks it's my drug. I disagree because I could live without it.... I think. LOL!







 For Always

*Edit*
Thanks everyone for the wonderful replies. However, I am not old enought to get a job! And, my parents don't get me allowance. I have really good grades and my parents say I am a wonderful girl. The problem is that they would rather use the $14 for a MAC e/s to buy me clothes or a book. I would rather have the MAC e/s! I don't understand why they won't get it for me if they're spending the same amount of money but making me happier! I have enough books and clothes. I don't have that much makeup though since I'm newly addicted!
Thanks for all the help!!!!

*Edit*
Again, I can't get a job!! 
Also, this thread became so off topic but thank you everyone for answering! I really appreciate and respect your opinions. But, they are just that, opinions. I like hearing other people's perspectives. I would never consider myself spoiled or bratty and I think that the stereotype of a rude, spoiled teenager may be running through your minds. I have a 4.0 GPA and wonderful participation scores in school. I help my parents with chores and take care of my siblings who are younger. I don't buy excessively, in fact, I own very little makeup. I don't wear foundation or many other things. I mostly buy from the CCO. I only have some eyeshadows, eyeliner, blush, lipglosses, and some mascara. I just really like makeup and MAC for the variety of color. I don't think that anyone has to be rude or mean or hateful in this thread just because I'm a teen. I just would like my fellow addict's opinions. Thank you to those who were sincere and kind in their responses.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think if you feel you have to have it...Can you not get a Part-Time job where you can buy your own? I am not being Mean I promise..I just know when I was in High School if it was something expensive like this I wanted I had to work and earn my own money for it...Babysitting, etc....I doubt that I would be buying my teenager MAC either unless it was for birthday, Christmas etc....but she could surely buy it with her own money.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

Work for it. That doesn't mean get a job, unless you're old enough to. If you are old enough, GET A JOB! LOL If not, just ask for it. But don't expect them to give you a damn thing if your behavior is crappy and your grades are too. Other than that, there's no shame in asking mom and dad to spoil ya LOL Just don't take it for granted and don't try to buy up the whole store. They're not going to change their minds about it being a waste of time, but I'm sure they have their "thing" too. Maybe your mom likes to spend money on a hobby, and dad too. Say your dad likes to play golf, and he spends money buying stuff for equiptment and such. "Dad...you love golf...it makes you happy...well, make up makes ME happy..." Dad knows damn well that it's not neccessary for him to spend such and such amount of money on golfing and then turn around and tell you that something that makes you happy is a waste of time. 

LOL Mind games I tell ya.


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 19, 2009)

Save up Birthday and Christmas money.
I know that I spend alot less on clothes now so my mom just buys me makeup.
It takes time and money to collect so definately try checking out some CCO's and see if they have any palettes.
They are a great way to have a bunch of eyeshadows for a cheaper price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck!


----------



## sierrao (Feb 19, 2009)

heck im 17 and i got myself a job, (not being mean or anything). my parents would flip if i asked them to buy me mac, but hey if u have a cco maybe it wont be that big of a deal. i see it as get all the makeup u want now before u have to start paying bills and when u go to college u wont have to buy makeup.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ Thats what I am saying....I would get a job in a heartbeat...Parents are not obligated to buy MAC....they are obligated to buy, food, shelter, clothing, books etc....And saying they spend money on this and that and it makes them happy...They are earning their own money which allows them to spend xyz on their hobbies. My two step sons wanted all the most expensive shoes etc...They were made to get a job and I would pay half...But I refused to buy $200 shoes every time a new pair of Jordan's came out... 
I would have been lucky to get NYX ...and as a teenager I would have been happy as heck to get it if I was not contributing.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

I can only imagine my dad's face if i brought him to mac and asked him to buy me things. I think he would have a heart attack and then drag me out by my hair. 

Find a part time job. Work a few days at a grocery store, baby sit, walk dogs, tutor kids. Do what you can, but don't expect your parents to buy you something as pricey as MAC just because you need it. I don't know your parents, or theyre finanial situation, but everyone is being a little tighter with theyre money, and so they should be. Now isn't exactly the time to go dropping hundreds of dollars on your daughter's make up addiction. Honestly, i don't think anytime is, recession or not.

I don't mean to sound like a bitch, but you really need to work for your own money. I think your parents are doing you a huge favor by not buying it for you. It would be a disservice to spoil you. We live in an age of instant gratification, if they gave it, it would only be encouraging that in you.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree about getting a job. As a high school student, anything above and beyond clothes, shoes, school supplies, food etc. I would buy it for myself. It was much more rewarding knowing I earned it for myself rather than having my parents just hand it to me.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 19, 2009)

It's one thing to slip $4 lipgloss into the cart at Walmart or the basket at Happy Harrys when shopping (lol used to do it all the time) but MAC...like Tish said your mom is obligated to buy you food and stuff, not luxury items.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never said my mom didn't understand when it came to buying luxury items because they're just that - a luxury.  You save up for them or get a job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or do chores around the house or something to get on her good side to be fair lol.  I do understand tho...my mom likes makeup as well (she only owns one MAC lipstick but it's a start lol), and when I put my drawers out infront of her and told her to take what she wanted...she was first delighted but then was like "hold on...how much do you spend on average on makeup?!?" moms will be moms at times, but eventually a couple minutes later she was like to my dad, "your daughters a diva!", jokingly.  It's just parents...give them time to understand your interests...they will in time, trust.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep, getting a small part time job does help out! During my senior year I was in a work study program where I volunteered to help out in the kitchen 2 hours a day every day (I'd have to make up whatever work I had missed during my classes whenever I was out working). They later on were able to start paying me for it. I didn't make that much with minimum wage, taxes and only working a maximum of 10 hours a week. But it got me a good amount of MAC! Plus I got to say that it was truly mines because I paid for it with my own money. Before that, I was just saving up money that I was given for food or whenever I go out with friends in order to just get a MAC e/s. 

Maybe you could try making a deal with them? Like a set budget your allowed to have (don't ask for a big amount though) in exchange for doing extra chores, good grades, or just helping out whenever your parents need help. I'm looking for a job right now and I help my parents all the time with bills (like I'll call and deal with the companies if something on a bill is wrong or if there is a problem), reminding them to pay bills on time, and translating. In return they let me get some MAC.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Get a part-time job. Save up birthday and Christmas money. Heck, ask for MAC for your birthday and Christmas presents. Its not your parents' job to provide you with any makeup; its a luxury. If you want it, earn it. That's what I had to do.


----------



## Lapis (Feb 19, 2009)

My son likes video games, if he wants new games he has to get great grades, when he says he has to have it, I give him the mother look and ask him if it'll help him live, if he told dh ohh but you buy xyz cause it makes you happy, his dad would be like yup and I went to school 7 years and work 50 hours a week to afford it, want to trade places? 
we are cold hearted parents here, holidays he gets spoilt but outside of bday, xmas etc he knows better to ask unless he brings a report with plenty A's and B's


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 19, 2009)

As a high school student i think the last thing that should be on your mind is mac but if you really want it then go get a job!


----------



## nursie (Feb 19, 2009)

my daughter is 15 and got a part time job at the pizza place this past summer. with her contributing for herself and doing a good job saving money into a savings account, i've been gifting little bits of MAC makeup here and there. she did start with NYX


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

You have to earn it!  Maybe you can work something out with your parents where you get rewarded for good grades or you can earn an allowance for chores.  But you certainly shouldn't expect it of them.  Get a part time job, babysit, clean houses in your neighborhood, wash cars in the summer.  Ask for MAC for Xmas and bdays as suggested above.

Pretty much anyone, no matter what age, has to earn their MAC and you do too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I'm sure if your parents see you actually working towards MAC, they'll see how much it means to you and stop calling it a waste of money.  Explain that its an art form, its a hobby, it could even be a career!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like its time for a p/t job


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2009)

Get a job.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

^^pretty much.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_I adore MAC and other brands of course. But MAC is my fave! I'm still a teen so I can't get money to buy MAC. Therefore, I have to ask my parents to buy me MAC. However, they think that it's a waste of money! What should I do? I *have* to have it! My mom thinks it's my drug. I disagree because I could live without it.... I think. LOL!






 For Always_

 
As a parent of a 16 year old.. i'd have to say that MAC is a luxury. I gift her lipglasses every now and again but I wouldn't buy her much more than that. When I was in highschool it was strictly wet and wild ...

Be patient..

and I'd say even when you got a job, don't spend all your money on MAC


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I so remember Wet & Wild!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lipsticks, Polishes everything was $1..I was always hoping to get Mary Kay at that time...Even Avon was a luxury for me ...WOW how time changes things!


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 19, 2009)

Getting a job creates several things...
1.  It gives you a sense of accomplishment.
2.  It gives you an idea of what it's going to be like as an adult with responsiblities.
3.  It gives you a paycheck..with which you can buy things you want.
4.  It shows your parents/guardians that you are responsible and know the value of $1.00

With that being said, if the workforce isn't for you right now (age/school/whatnot), you can always ask for MAC as gifts.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_You have to earn it!  Maybe you can work something out with your parents where you get rewarded for good grades or you can earn an allowance for chores.  But you certainly shouldn't expect it of them.  Get a part time job, babysit, clean houses in your neighborhood, wash cars in the summer.  Ask for MAC for Xmas and bdays as suggested above.

Pretty much anyone, no matter what age, has to earn their MAC and you do too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also I'm sure if your parents see you actually working towards MAC, they'll see how much it means to you and stop calling it a waste of money.  Explain that its an art form, its a hobby, it could even be a career!_

 
A summer time car wash is a good idea! Reminds me of when my friend and some other kids would bring coolers full of ice and cans of soda onto the corner of the street and sell them to people who were walking or driving by. They made some decent cash doing that considering they were still in middle school when they did this. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_As a parent of a 16 year old.. i'd have to say that MAC is a luxury. I gift her lipglasses every now and again but I wouldn't buy her much more than that. When I was in highschool it was strictly wet and wild ...

Be patient..

and I'd say even when you got a job, don't spend all your money on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The last part is definitely some good advice. As tempting as it is to run out and spend all your cash at MAC, you should really budget. Make a limit of how much you can spend on MAC or anything else that you want that is considered a "luxury" and save up the rest. And to get more bang for your buck only buy the MAC items that you know you really want and will actually be using a lot. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG I so remember Wet & Wild!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lipsticks, Polishes everything was $1..I was always hoping to get Mary Kay at that time...Even Avon was a luxury for me ...WOW how time changes things!_

 
I remember those days in middle school with Wet & Wild, NYC, and those Bonne Bell sp? lip products! Back then a trip to the drugstore was considered having a good time lol.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *suthrnblueblood* 

 
_Getting a job creates several things...
1.  It gives you a sense of accomplishment.
2.  It gives you an idea of what it's going to be like as an adult with responsiblities.
3.  It gives you a paycheck..with which you can buy things you want.
4.  It shows your parents/guardians that you are responsible and know the value of $1.00

With that being said, if the workforce isn't for you right now (age/school/whatnot), you can always ask for MAC as gifts._

 
I think it's really important to get a sense of working at a job starting at a young age. It creates a less of a "shock" whenever your out in the real world and have to work for your money and the things you want.


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 19, 2009)

well, im 15. and i get all of my mac from babysitting money, which is a decent amount... and when i go out and buy my makeup i feel much better that i earned it!

also, i wait and only go to mac maybe once/twice a month just so i can get a couple things to keep me satisfied.. 

my mom treats me occasionally, holidays, or special occasions, or accomplishments...

im getting a job this  summer anyway !


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

^ I give you a big thumbs up!


----------



## Cinci (Feb 19, 2009)

when i was 14 i got a job to pay for things i wanted, cause the only things my parents paid for were things like school stuff, food and shelter, and shampoo, etc.  If i wanted anything for entertainment purposes, like going out with friends, make up, accessories, etc, i had to work for it..  my parents stopped buying me clothing when i turned 16 (and even before then, they only bought me what i needed)...  i wasn't into MAC when i was in high school but i think if i had asked my mom to pay for it, she woulda told me to give my head a shake!  lol, i guess what im saying is, as with many of the other replies, i think getting a job is a good way to go


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a senior in Highschool, I've been using mac since end of 8th grade. I do a lot of things to earn money to buy mac or whatever I please. 
I have a summer job or Babysit for my family friends
I make dinner every night and do the dishes so when my mom comes home she can just relax.
I get good grades and get on honor roll. 
My mom loves when I help her so she rewards me with a small mac order.  Ask your parents if there is anything around the house that you can do or help with to earn some money. 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 19, 2009)

Agree with everything everyone has already said. The only MAC item my mom paid for when I was in high school was my studio fix because she understood how I felt about my skin problems, but other than that nope. I actually didn't even get interested in eyeshadows and such until the end of my freshmen year of college, but I would NEVER ask my mom to buy me an eyeshadow or such because I feel as if it is more of a want than a need and she shouldn't have to buy it for me.


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 19, 2009)

i am only in middle school and i get pretty much whatever i want from MAC...but my mom has bought me 2 things MAYBE...but the reason i can get whatever i want is because i save in holiday money and i babysit and save up lots of money and thn spend it...my mom always tells me if its clothes..maybe but if its MAC dont even think about asking me because the answer is gonna be no and when i first started collecting i saved up maybe $200 and got the stuff i needed at first like concealer and brush cleanser then i started getting the stuff that i wanted and i try and look at collections and save up and then if i get extra money i get extra stuff...but i only make $5 an hour but ehh its better than nothing and i feel good when i go to the counter and they are looking at my mom when its time to pay and i go in my wallet and pull out a 50 and they look at me like i am crazy...i feel independent which can be a very good thing in the future


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ So cute and responsible!!! I want a girl now!!!


----------



## shyste (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_As a parent of a 16 year old.. i'd have to say that MAC is a luxury. I gift her lipglasses every now and again but I wouldn't buy her much more than that. When I was in highschool it was strictly wet and wild ...

Be patient..

and I'd say even when you got a job, don't spend all your money on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree..my girls are 16,14,8..not much into makeup but looooovvvveeee fingernail polish and they earn it..they like the higher  brands too..ie. opi, china glaze, nicole by opi, so they do extra chores for me such as clean up my room, clean the house anything outside of their regular chores..but as far as makeup they won't get MAC until they start working...

I had to & wanted to work @ 14 to buy things..but parents can't/shouldn't do it all..I buy their clothes, games for the wii, cds, etc..kids have to do some of it to learn money management & responsibility..

Do as suggested get a job, do more around the house, etc..

??? are you an only child? If you have siblings it might be a lil harder..but look for a part time job and then work more in the summer if you can..you will get there...


----------



## Lapis (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Get a job._

 





 shimmer is like the queen of blunt! LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ So cute and responsible!!! I want a girl now!!!_

 
oh girl, girls are deadly for the wallet, you get the dress with the matching tights, hair bows and shoes, it's bad, my dd's closet is a money pit


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_my daughter is 15 and got a part time job at the pizza place this past summer. with her contributing for herself and doing a good job saving money into a savings account, i've been gifting little bits of MAC makeup here and there. she did start with NYX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is pretty much the way it works for me and my D.  She is not near as hardcore about makeup as I am, LOL, but I have never minded buying her an item or two from time to time.  Especially as gifts given at Christmas or for a birthday.  I also don't mind doing this for her because she is a great kid and an extremely hard-working student who is getting ready to graduate from college (and I didn't have to pay a dime!).  Throwing her a bone here and there is the least I can do for her.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to the OP, yeah gurl, you need a job.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 19, 2009)

I pretty much agree with everyone who has already posted, if you want the MAC you got to find a way to get the money on your own and a job would be a really good way of doing that. Otherwise Birthdays and Christmas are a good time to ask for makeup as a gift or something small as a reward for doing well with exams or something.

I swear the day I turned 16 my Mum was like 'get a job', helped me put together a CV (which is a really useful thing to have actually!) and I went round shops and handed it out. Was always looking on the local job centre website aswell. Since then I've had 2 jobs, still working at the second of those and it's great. I work for a china company selling within a department store, get paid £5.15 an hour which is pretty good, all my colleagues are lovely, it's just a really pleasant working environment. I guess I'm lucky in that sense!

But it really has made me more aware of the value of money and how it has to be earnt and doesn't just grow on trees. I would never ask either of my parents for money now because I still live with them, don't pay rent etc. It also gave me a real sense of responsibility to start off with too, when I was a little younger and then at the end of it there is the satisfaction of knowing you did well and feeling accomplished. I'm like obsessed with sales figures now ha ha! I have also made posters in the past, put them up in the local area advertising myself for babysitting if I need extra work, depends on my overtime.

Also earning my own money has made me think harder about what I spend it on, I'm less frivolous with my buys and I like to always put some money aside for the future.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

Getting a job, like everyone else said is a really good idea. Before I could get one, I delievered papers and got an allowance for chores so it is possible if you're not legally able to work yet.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_





 shimmer is like the queen of blunt! LOL_

 
Well I'm just...I don't get what's difficult about this? Why is it even a discussion?

Hey! I want something.
Hrm. How am I going to get it?
Hey!
I know!
I'll EARN it!!!

This is very cut and dry to me.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 20, 2009)

My stepdaughter has two jobs and doesn't buy anything but Covergirl or Maybelline. I'm shocked that there are so many now using MAC as a "starter" makeup.   ITA with Tish...times certainly do change!!


----------



## blu3 (Feb 20, 2009)

my mom has never bought me any of my makeup items. she finds them pretty and interesting, but she doesn't like the price tag that comes with it. so ever since high school, if i wanted makeup, i had to buy it myself. and since my mom wouldn't let me work while i was in high school, this meant saving up christmas and birthday money...and asking people to get me makeup for christmas and birthdays.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's weird when anyone under the age of 16 wears MAC.. I don't know why, but MAC seems to be a higher end brand for people with more maturity, and for people who actually have jobs.  16 is the age minimum here where I live, and I think that if you don't have a job to get expensive stuff, you shouldn't be getting it.  Before I got a job, I wore some nice clothes and owned some nice make up, but it was always christmas or birthday money.  So yah, 16 or over?? Look for a job... Under that, go for things that are cheaper.

I'm only 19 and I'm trying to sound "mature" pff.


----------



## slogirl (Feb 20, 2009)

My daughter is 14 and the only MAC item I have ever bought her was Studio Fix foundation - I wanted to make sure she has good foundation that matched.. the rest of the stuff is all items from Target etc...


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 21, 2009)

it's weird, when i was sixteen and i was first getting into makeup and shopping at sephora my parents wouldn't buy me anything! i had a part time job and that's how i paid for most of my stuff.

fast forward ten years and i'll be out with my dad in a mall and i'll stop by the mac store and he'll throw me a 50$ bill and tell me to treat myself... how times have changed...


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 22, 2009)

I've only worn MAC for like 3 months, maybe.

I'm just jealous that kids that are still in school get MAC, lol.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 22, 2009)

When I was a teen my mother bought me some expensive make up items but there were a reason: i always have had very sensitive, acne-prone skin and she always said to me that for skin I had to use very good products. She usually was buying to me a good foundation, a good moisturizer and a good face soap/make-up remover. I had to use them all up before buying a new one of course, no collecting and no high end mascaras, lippies and e/s. If I wanted a new eye shadow I usually waited until the end of the week and if some pocket money stayed untouched in my wallet i bought some cheap make-up to have fun...but not MAC...If I wanted some high end makeup i had to wait until my birthday or christmas...just once I remember, she bought to me a MAC cream blush I wanted as a present when we were doing shopping in the city.
But in Italy is very different: teens don't usually have part-time works because there are no part-time works for teens here...we usually start to work part-time when we go to University (19-20 years old) because we're old enough to babysit, tutor students or work as maids in restaurants. I know it's crazy but we receive pocket money until we're 25 if necessary and that's because many University students of some faculties (like science ones) don't have time to work or because they don't find a part-time work...
But i'm sure that if i lived in the US, where there are opportunities to work p/t for teens my mom would have said to me to buy my own make-up and extras with my money, and i think this is right.

I think you shouldn't pretend your parents to buy MAC for you, unless is something you really need (e.g. concealer and foundation if you have a bad skin and this is a problem for you)...wait for christmas and birthdays, save your pocket money or if you're old enough find yourself a part time job..this will teach you also that when you're spending your own money you experience how fast they disappear from your wallet (or credit card) and maybe you'll understand your parents better.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 22, 2009)

This may not help you out much, but you may just need to be patient til you're older. There were so many things I wanted at age 13-14: I couldn't wait to move out on my own, to have a bf, to have a job, etc. The reality is you're young, and you will have plenty of time to indulge in expensive makeup, so just enjoy your age and the fact that you don't have to pay bills etc, and the day will come when you will be able to buy all the MAC you can afford. Take up the other great advice here: babysit, save your $, and even offer to do extra chores for your parents if they'll bargain w/ you, but otherwise there are great brands for cheap out there (ELF, Nyx) that will definitely suit your needs for now.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the only department store brand makeup product a parent is "obligated" to buy a teen is foundation.  Explore drugstore e/s, lippies, and blushes before going to MAC, Bobbi Brown, Sephora stuff, etc.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

"Obligated"?
Yeah. no.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Thats what I am saying....I would get a job in a heartbeat...Parents are not obligated to buy MAC....they are obligated to buy, food, shelter, clothing, books etc....And saying they spend money on this and that and it makes them happy...They are earning their own money which allows them to spend xyz on their hobbies. My two step sons wanted all the most expensive shoes etc...They were made to get a job and I would pay half...But I refused to buy $200 shoes every time a new pair of Jordan's came out... 
I would have been lucky to get NYX ...and as a teenager I would have been happy as heck to get it if I was not contributing._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_My son likes video games, if he wants new games he has to get great grades, when he says he has to have it, I give him the mother look and ask him if it'll help him live, if he told dh ohh but you buy xyz cause it makes you happy, his dad would be like yup and I went to school 7 years and work 50 hours a week to afford it, want to trade places? 
we are cold hearted parents here, holidays he gets spoilt but outside of bday, xmas etc he knows better to ask unless he brings a report with plenty A's and B's_

 
Mkay, let's clear this up.

The issue with "what makes us happy" has nothing to do with mommy and daddy being obligated to spend money on anything. It has to do with a parent essentially putting their child down and saying that something they love doesn't matter, simply because it's a luxury. It's rude for someone to do things that aren't "necessary" and then turn around to their child and say that something they love isn't necessary and is a waste of time.


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 22, 2009)

In my childhood, I mean when I was around my 15s, we weren't allowed to use make up at all, so we never demanded for make up, I guess my generation was kinda stupid in this sense  The only thing the stores sell us would be a clear mascara lol.. Times change really fast, now I see little kids with panda eyes in school, how strange..

I never asked for make up from my parents, but when I was 18 and was going abroad for college, mom bought me my first expensive make up set (Lancome it was, I can never forget lol) and asked a MA to teach me how to do decent make up and since then I always paid my make up bills myself.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2009)

I know what you mean. I'm 15 right now and my mom won't let me have a job. I normally save money from my birthday or christmas. Sometimes when we go to outlets my brother gives me and my mom $ to spend. We spend it at the CCO ahah. I got my mom into Mac. I don't really have much MAC, I usually buy it when I see its cheaper (CCO, costco). Then for Christmas, my dad took me to the MAC store and let me spend $75 in total. It was nice. I do track so I can't really have a job during season because it would interfere (in really into sports) but after season is over, I plan to get a p/t job if I can have good grades. I also want to get a summer job because I want to go to Wi if I have the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So, I gotta get working on that haha.


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_I don't understand why they won't get it for me if they're spending the same amount of money but making me happier!_

 
Because outside of shelter, clothing, food and love, your parents don't owe you _anything_.

A book will help you grow as a person, lipgloss will not.


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I think the only department store brand makeup product a parent is "obligated" to buy a teen is foundation._

 
Foundation is a luxury. No one is ever obligated to buy luxuries.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

I as a parent am not obligated to buy anything that is not essential to living...that includes...food, shelter, clothing, medical needs and educational items...Makeup does not fall in that category......It is not essential teenagers wear makeup...and that includes foundation...When it becomes an essential item...they need to have a essential job to pay for it.
With proper skin care...a teenager should not even need foundation.....If they are covering a problem..maybe a dermatologist may be a better solution. Wants and needs are two different things.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't remember anyone wearing expensive cosmetics when I was in High School.  That was only 9 years ago too.  In general I can't believe the things that young people feel entitled to like expensive cosmetics, handbags, shoes, clothes, cars, etc.  I would have never asked my parents for those things.  All of the extra things that I wanted in High School were because I worked for them.  

I also didn't even know what MAC, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Coach, and other high end brands were until college.  I just wish kids could be kids and not worry about the material things that they do or don't have.  There are more important things in life.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^ Exactly the main reason most schools require uniforms...too much pressure to keep up with the Jones'


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Foundation is a luxury. No one is ever obligated to buy luxuries._

 
That's your opinion.  Plus I put "obligated" in quotation marks so that people would know I don't equate it with food, water, and shelter...but I guess people didn't understand that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foundation was not a luxury for me as a teen.  It was a "necessity".  Would I die without it?  No, but you wouldn't die if nobody loved you either.  And most people still regard love as a "necessity".

Why does Locks of Love exist?  Because providing wigs for children who suffer from medical conditions (as acne is also a medical condition) such as cancer and alopecia is regarded as a "necessity" even though we wouldn't put weaves/wigs in the average child's hair.  Would they die without it?  No, but would you make your kid that's undergoing chemo go to school bald?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_"Obligated"?
Yeah. no._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_With proper skin care...a teenager should not even need foundation.....If they are covering a problem..maybe a dermatologist may be a better solution. Wants and needs are two different things._

 
Again, I guess people didn't understand the meaning of quotation marks around a word.

Well, the $100s of dollars in bills from the dermatologist, pharmacist, and skincare aisle that was spent on my behalf as a teen (and I still had horrible skin) contradict that statement.

Skin issues are known to cause clinical depression.  Teen already suffer from terrible self-esteem and teasing.  Acne & scars just add onto that.

I have very sensitive skin and had to use quality, department store foundations (as recommended by my derm) that wouldn't further exacerbate my skin issues to cover the red marks & post-acne hyperpigmentation issues that often plague WOC while I underwent treatments.

I guess I'm blessed that I had a sensitive, caring mother who saw this as a necessity for me.  I'd do the same for my child.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Every parent has a right to their own opinion on what is considered a necessity and how they raise thier children..I was personally offering my opinion...was not to insinuate what you should or should not do wth your child....that is your choice to make...just as what I would or would not do is mine...Nothing personal honestly....I am saying Makeup in any form is not a necessity for children in my household....adults either...but I have my OWN money so I can buy what I want...just as teenagers in my house can with their OWN money....At 14 my step daughters will only be allowed to wear minimal makeup....lipgloss...mascara...that is about it...because my dh is strict about kids being kids (in my house)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 22, 2009)

My sister in law who is younger than me suffers from _severe_ cystic acne, and even with dermatologist treatments it just doesnt go away, so her mom buys her top of the line foundations and makeup since she was 14 years old now shes 18.  She always got what she wanted as a kid, now that shes 18 she hasnt had a job in her life yet she has 2 closets filled with clothes and enough makeup to compete with a hardcore mac addict.

The only time my mom bought me makeup was when i went to the prom in highschool and she bought me blot powder and nymphette lipgloss for touch ups.  Once i turned 16 i had a job and my parents never spend a dime on me for luxury items since, it feels good to earn your own stuff.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 22, 2009)

^Understandable, Tish.  Again, another one of my reasons for putting "obligated" in quotation marks is that I realize it doesn't hold true for all parents and in all situations.  (But my dad wouldn't dream of telling my mom what to with us concerning "beauty" issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That stuff, puberty stuff, period stuff, etc. was HER domain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I developed skin issues at age 11 and was not allowed to wear foundation till age 14.  I wasn't allowed to wear lipstick, mascara, eyeshadow, etc. till age 16.  (Just gloss + foundation)  I never looked "grown" and never got into trouble in high school.  No pregnancies and no sex with boys either.  I graduated with a perfect gpa and full-ride scholarships to many colleges.

There were some girls at my school whose parents never let them wear makeup, and they were sluts with 2.5 gpas. *shrugs*


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

My husband doesn't not allow it for the "slutty" aspect...he just doesn't like little girls looking like little women...hence no beauty pagents until 16 are allowed...Just his way and it's his girls so I'm fine with it. I don't think makeup determines what kind of person you will be....that has nothing to do with our age limits on makeup.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

I feel spoiled e_e

I get an allowance. lols. Mother treats me to extras on occasion.

Butya, if you feel that foundation (or any makeup) is a necessity, uh.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I feel spoiled e_e
_

 
So do I.=/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I feel spoiled e_e_

 
You are !!! You have almost as much make-up as me! Get a job Chadster!! STAT!! Stop just walking around looking cute!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are !!! You have almost as much make-up as me! Get a job Chadster!! STAT!! Stop just walking around looking cute!_

 









I laughed way harder at that than I should have.

It's true though ;_; I do nothing ;___;


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Spoiled = demanding and feeling entitled to it.
Avoid appearing spoiled by being grateful.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I feel spoiled e_e

I get an allowance. lols. Mother treats me to extras on occasion.

Butya, if you feel that foundation (or any makeup) is a necessity, uh._

 
Hilarious.  You get an allowance?  I didn't get an allowance as a teen.

I did get a job though.  And the only *luxury* makeup item purchased for me was foundation...certainly no MAC lippies, e/s, etc. "extras".

Anyway.

I'm sincerely not trying to be nasty/snarky, but I don't think you possess the maturity to be able to understand how sensitive/depressing/traumatic having scarred, acne-riddled skin is as a teenage girl.  If you could even slightly put yourself in my position or understand the explanations that I put forth in my previous posts, you wouldn't have made such a silly comment...especially after I explained what I meant by "necessity".


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 23, 2009)

^^

Im all for Team Chad needs a Job!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I'm sincerely not trying to be nasty/snarky, but I don't think you possess the maturity to be able to understand how sensitive/depressing/traumatic having scarred, acne-riddled skin is as a teenage girl.  If you could even slightly put yourself in my position or understand the explanations that I put forth in my previous posts, you wouldn't have made such a silly comment...especially after I explained what I meant by "necessity"._

 
Because no one else has gone through sensitive/dramatic/traumatic things in high school.





Edit: let me make it clear I wasn't making my response aimed at you. Sure, your post is what fueled mine, but I meant in general. Not in your specific case.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to say, From having a gay 16 y/o nephew...that is one of the most tramatic and hardest things you can go through as a teenager....even as an adult...I have never experienced the cruelty he has had to endure at a very young age from his school mates...So I think one just might be surprised what a lot of kids have to deal with on a daily basis...and it is things that no amount of makeup can fix


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Because no one else has gone through sensitive/dramatic/traumatic things in high school.



_

 
Not at all, but teenagers just aren't capable of understanding the psychological damage they do to each other.  That's why they bully, start rumors, are exceptionally cruel, etc.  It wasn't that long ago that I was a teenager so I can compare how we all were then vs. now.

I'm just saying -- think of all the things that revolve around how one looks in high school.  Think about the example I posted  (e.g. kids with cancer/alopecia).  Think about how you would feel if solving your biggest problem in life was as easy as purchasing a $25 item.  That's all.  I wasn't asking for anyone to agree with me...just to understand where I was coming from (like Tish did).


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to say, From having a gay 16 y/o nephew...that is one of the most tramatic and hardest things you can go through as a teenager....even as an adult...I have never experienced the cruelty he has had to endure at a very young age from his school mates...So I think one just might be surprised what a lot of kids have to deal with on a daily basis...and it is things that no amount of makeup can fix_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Not at all, but teenagers just aren't capable of understanding the psychological damage they do to each other.  That's why they bully, start rumors, are exceptionally cruel, etc.  It wasn't that long ago that I was a teenager so I can compare how we all were then vs. now.

I'm just saying -- think of all the things that revolve around how one looks in high school.  Think about the example I posted  (e.g. kids with cancer/alopecia).  Think about how you would feel if solving your biggest problem in life was as easy as purchasing a $25 item.  That's all.  I wasn't asking for anyone to agree with me...just to understand where I was coming from (like Tish did)._

 
I understand what you're saying. All I was saying, like Tish, is that  there are plenty of things people get made fun of for that they can't cover up.
I'm a teenager and I deal with it on a pretty much daily basis.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to say, From having a gay 16 y/o nephew...that is one of the most tramatic and hardest things you can go through as a teenager....even as an adult...I have never experienced the cruelty he has had to endure at a very young age from his school mates...So I think one just might be surprised what a lot of kids have to deal with on a daily basis...and it is things that no amount of makeup can fix_

 
I completely understand, and I'm not going to get into my full personal history.  The thing is -- I don't play "whose blues are worse than mine".  No person can completely understand the pain that another person goes through -- even if they are in the same position (e.g. a gay teen in rural Georgia vs. a gay teen in NYC).  

I simply acknowledge the way they feel and offer my empathy/sympathy.  That same acknowledgment of feelings & empathy/sympathy was not offered to me in this thread.  THAT is where maturity comes into play.


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 23, 2009)

All I can say is that you need to be grateful for having loving parents that provide with shelter, food, an education, and those books and clothes that you don't really want. You have plenty of time in your adult life to work for the luxuries you want. Appreciate where you are at now in your life, and if MAC is that big a priority for you, then evaluate what you can do in order to earn money to buy it yourself. Be grateful that your parents don't hand you everything you want on a silver platter- you'll appreciate it later on.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Curly1908
I totally sympathize with anyone that has to go through acne, skin problems etc...But honestly I can only speak on the issues I have had experience with...I have never had to deal with acne or skin problems ...But I can imagine how tramatic it would be..I freak when I get my monthly pimple...It's all good girl...no one is saying anything you are doing is wrong....at least I'm not


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I understand what you're saying. All I was saying, like Tish, is that there are plenty of things people get made fun of for that they can't cover up.
I'm a teenager and I deal with it on a pretty much daily basis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know you do.  Just like I can't cover up being Black, you can't cover up being gay so I empathize with you.  And I would never dismiss your pain just because I don't know what being gay is like.

And makeup cannot cover up psychological scars or physical pain.  (Some acne treatments hurt like hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  But it did help as a teenager.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Curly1908
I totally sympathize with anyone that has to go through acne, skin problems etc...But honestly I can only speak on the issues I have had experience with...I have never had to deal with acne or skin problems ...But I can imagine how tramatic it would be..I freak when I get my monthly pimple...It's all good girl...no one is saying anything you are doing is wrong....at least I'm not_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google "acne and hyperpigmentation" and click "images" some time, and you'll see medical cases of what I'm referring to.  (My skin was that bad up until a year or so ago, and I'm still treating the hyperpigmentation in addition to preventing breakouts.)
I now welcome my monthly Aunt Flo pimple (as long as she doesn't bring any uncles or cousins)!


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 23, 2009)

i had really awful skin when i was in high school and i know what it feels like to need foundation and/or concealer. unfortunately for me my mother did not think i should be wearing makeup because of two reasons- thought i was not old enough & thought it would make the acne worse. hence why i got a job so i could buy what i wanted. even so, i had to sneak the makeup on in the bathroom before school started and washed it over right after school ended. 

but hey, we all have to make sacrifices for our makeup obsessions!


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Again, I guess people didn't understand the meaning of quotation marks around a word.

Well, the $100s of dollars in bills from the dermatologist, pharmacist, and skincare aisle that was spent on my behalf as a teen (and I still had horrible skin) contradict that statement.

Skin issues are known to cause clinical depression. Teen already suffer from terrible self-esteem and teasing. Acne & scars just add onto that.

I have very sensitive skin and had to use quality, department store foundations (as recommended by my derm) that wouldn't further exacerbate my skin issues to cover the red marks & post-acne hyperpigmentation issues that often plague WOC while I underwent treatments.

I guess I'm blessed that I had a sensitive, caring mother who saw this as a necessity for me. I'd do the same for my child._

 
I think this is 100% right.
I had bad skin, i couldn't even watch myself in the mirror, though it wasn't real acne. When you're 13 or 14 you haven't got the rationality to say yourself "it's ok the same, i'm beautiful as I am"...this is impossible for many adults too, imagine how it is for children, especially when your friends has a skin that looks like a peach. Everyone, often, is more beautiful than you at that age in your opinion, even if you haven't got particular problems.
So I think that it's a duty for a parent to have the sensibility to recognize that you're suffering. I know it's not a big deal, there are children that are seriously ill and have way more big problems than acne, but at that age you can only think that your skin is horrible, that you're ugly and that no boy ever will like you...I know that it's stupid, but this is how adolescent age is and it can be stupid for an adult, not when you are 14 and are in that situation. And you're mother should have the sensibility, in my opinion, to talk to you and make you understand that you're beautiful the same but also to bring you to a good dermatologist and do everything she can to make you feel better.
It's not spoiling, it's avoiding the depression of your child. I was the less spoiled child in the world, always punished if i did something wrong and they bought me things (few) only if i deserved them. No clothes just because they were in style and such. But this has to do with the ability of your parents to try to enter your world for a moment and understand your feelings, not with spoiling and such. 
Buying you a Chanel lipgloss for 25 euros just because you "want" it is spoiling, buying you foundation and a good moisturizer because you've got skin issues and you're suffering because of them is not.

Unfortunately dermatologist for me wasn't enough: i hadn't got a real acne so i couldn't take those strong drugs for acne, it was hormonal related and i was too young to start taking contraceptive pill.
Solution: skin care (not enough though) and a good foundation to cover.
And it was a fortune my mom has enough knowledge to know that going everyday in a polluted city without anything on your skin is worse for your skin than wearing a good foundation.
And now I have a better skin than some of my friends that never wore make-up on their face, they starting now, without knowing how to apply it and which product to choose. I do know what kind of products are good for my skin and so i can take care of it. Which is better?

(of course, this is only my humble opinion based on my experience. I'm not referring to anyone or judging anyone)


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 23, 2009)

I must agree about the foundation part 100%.
I had TERRIBLE acne.
I'm not even joking when I say my face had those evil little bumps everywhere.
But I tried preventing it,it's not like I was unaware of acne.
I have parents that both had terrible acne,so it also came to me no matter what I did.
So foundation really helped my confidence,it didn't matter if my eyeshadow looked amazing if my skin looked like a pizza face.
And in the end foundation taught me how to take alot better of my face in general as far as moisturizing and washing it.
YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT IT FEELS LIKE TO HAVE TERRIBLE ACNE UNLESS *YOU* HAVE HAD IT!
So in my opinion I would spend a decent amount of money on my childs foundation (if I had one) to prevent her getting teased,and her skin terrible later on in life because I know how it feels.
But that is my two cents.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW...
This has gotten so off topic...basically the original question was I WANT MAC my parents WON'T buy MAC, WHAT should I do...It had nothing to do with needing it to compensate for a medical skin problem. acne,  etc......

So therefore based off the question....In the words of Shimmer...Get a Job.

Thats my opinion....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT IT FEELS LIKE_

 
I remember what it's like to think this was honestly the truth...that no one else could possibly  understand the way a certain situation feels or the stresses it creates.

Everything was unique to my situation and oh so dramatic...


Of course none of us want our kids to endure unnecessary cruelty, but at the same time, we aren't obligated as parents to provide what essentially boils down to luxuries just because our kids want them.

I stand by my statement....earn the money and buy what you want.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

just my 2, if my kid suffered from bad acne, i'd take him/her to a derm. and fix the root problem. i wouldn't spend hundreds on stuff to just "cover it up".


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 23, 2009)

^ agreed.

Unfortunately, sometimes fixing the root problem is way expensive, and foundation might be your only affordable solution.

I was fairly lucky with my skin in HS. I had very little facial acne. I did however have awful chest and back acne. I was so self conscious i would literally rip any bump off (cause that was a great idea). My skin is great now (put i still pick at every single spot), so i'm thankful! Also, i was a little punky junky and wore those size men's XL band t shirts, so i never showed skin. My skin cleared up just in time for when i started dating my bf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My brother had horrible acne from a very young age. I felt so bad for him. I believe it only lasted a couple of years, but still. He put on a face, but you could see it really bugged him.

He got the bad skin, i got the jaw problems.... If i had to choose, i would have picked the bad skin.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_The only time my mom bought me makeup was when i went to the prom in highschool and she bought me blot powder and nymphette lipgloss for touch ups. Once i turned 16 i had a job and my parents never spend a dime on me for luxury items since, it feels good to earn your own stuff._

 

exactly! im 17 and my parents dont buy me anything, i earn it myself. they mite give me 1 item here or there but thats it. if im lucky i mite get mac for a graduation present, but lets pray lol.
all im saying is dont mooch off your parents and get it yourself!


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Feb 24, 2009)

i think if you're not old enough to get a job i don't think you should be wearing make up.  You're too young.


----------



## Lapis (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Mkay, let's clear this up.

The issue with "what makes us happy" has nothing to do with mommy and daddy being obligated to spend money on anything. It has to do with a parent essentially putting their child down and saying that something they love doesn't matter, simply because it's a luxury. It's rude for someone to do things that aren't "necessary" and then turn around to their child and say that something they love isn't necessary and is a waste of time._

 
Did I say I put down my son?
He likes games, hell I like games, we spend several hundred dollars on most holidays providing new games/game systems/extras for the ones he already has for him
I am not telling my child his hobby is less than ours but dh works and we provide his hobby within reason, and it hinges on him doing his job which is getting an education, hell my dh doesn't get near as spoilt as the kids and it's his paycheck that makes it possible, lol
I also don't believe in telling yes to everything a child asks for any way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 call me strange

The original post was "I have to have it", I'm sorry I tell my son all the time there is NOTHING he HAS to have but air, food, water and an education! 
The crazy thing is my son has a savings account and saves and deposits money to it each month, it's matched by us and is in the thousands and he NEVER uses it for games or anything else, if it was that important I think he'd use some of his savings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he likes having the money more than he does a game.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Mar 1, 2009)

That used to be me, hahahah.
I started delving in to the MAC world when I was around 14, and I had to keep bribing my mother to buy me new makeup. Like, I don't know, every birthday I would get an eyeshadow or two. Only rarely when I direly need something, like a new eyeliner, would she dish out the 13.50 to get me one. But since MAC is so much more expensive than the makeup she personally uses, it wasn't often that she would just buy them for me.

So when I turned 16, I got a job and started buying my own makeup myself. So the only advice I can give you, is perhaps asking for a new product every birthday or every big gift holiday like I did. There isn't much convincing you can do since the makeup is quite pricey. 

Just hang tight until you can get a job, is all I can say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But good luck! Your life will change I promise hahahah. I feel like so many windows have opened after owning so much more MAC products than I ever thought I could


----------



## Nicala (Mar 1, 2009)

For the people who were saying that kids now are into the whole high end stuff, it's sometimes because parents spoil their children with all high end stuff. I've been down that road and spoiling = worst idea in history.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

when i was younger and wanted to get into make up my mum bought me a shell shaped comapct full of eyeshadows, blush and lipsticks from.... ARGOS! argos is a random catologue and store in the uk which sels everything. it cost £15 and i thought it was the best present in the world! she also bought me a concealer stick from avon (because she said i shouldnt wear foundation - just cover the odd spot with the stick). i remember i used to have a diary where i'd make little swatches of the eyeshaodw combos i liked! my fave being a dark brown and bright green! i also used the consealer stick in the wrong way by wiping it all over my face and spreading with my finger. and to 'set it' i used talcum powder!! which of course is bright white!

as i got a bit older i'd occasionally ask for the odd lipstick from collection 2000 (cheapie uk brand) or maybelline. and then when i got a job at 15 years of age i bought myself lots of ravlon and maybelline stuff. and yes i did splash out and buy some actual face powder!

the moral of my ramblings is that you don't need to spend loads on make up when you are younger. i had just as much fun with my argos compact than i do now with my mac. i'm pleased my mum bought me the compact! and wouldnt have wanted her to spend shed loads


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so shocked this thread is still alive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess this is why my 27 year old niece still lives at home with her parents and does nothing...she never hears or understands us when we say 
"Get a Job either" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pity!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

27 years old?! man! usually girls are the ones to leave the nest first! i moved away from home when i was 18 years old and was sooo happy to have done so!  although to be fair my assistant manager at work is 37 this year and he still lives with his folks and seems very happy about it... never had a lady friend though so perhaps when he does he'll want to leave!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ Key word...assistant mgr...he has a job!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

true! at least he's working!


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

try to help your parents out with extra stuff around the house and in return a trip to MAC. show them how nice the things you buy look on you. if you use some of your stuff on your mom she might even buy some for herself and then you can take hers lol


----------



## geeko (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry to be blunt... i feel that as part of the family, it's our DUTY to help out in the house e.g household chores WITHOUT expecting to be rewarded.
Reason is simple.. U live in the house, so u ought to do the share of your household chores as well.

I think the best thing is that...if u are of age, go and get a job as what the other forum members said. And if u are underage..well...u can always state in ur christmas wishlist and birthday wishlist that u want MAC for christmas. Anyway i didn't get my MAC make up till i was 21....if that's of any console to u for not being able to get any MAC

was using drugstore brands before that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

geeko said:


> sorry to be blunt... i feel that as part of the family, it's our DUTY to help out in the house e.g household chores WITHOUT expecting to be rewarded.
> Reason is simple.. U live in the house, so u ought to do the share of your household chores as well.
> quote]
> 
> Bingo!! Shazaamm!! That's It! Hello!!!


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquelinda* 

 
_if you use some of your stuff on your mom she might even buy some for herself and then *you can take hers* lol_


----------



## Lapis (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am so shocked this thread is still alive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess this is why my 27 year old niece still lives at home with her parents and does nothing...she never hears or understands us when we say 
"Get a Job either" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pity!_

 

I'd still live home too if I wasn't married but I worked, plus technically the house is mine my gran left it for me, but I had free childcare (my mom), and when I worked a stressful job, I knew I could hand my mom my paycheck the bills would be paid, money would go in savings, my checking would have money, and I wouldn't have to give anything a second thought, easy living


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_That's your opinion. Plus I put "obligated" in quotation marks so that people would know I don't equate it with food, water, and shelter...but I guess people didn't understand that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foundation was not a luxury for me as a teen. It was a "necessity". Would I die without it? No, but you wouldn't die if nobody loved you either. And most people still regard love as a "necessity".

Why does Locks of Love exist? Because providing wigs for children who suffer from medical conditions (as acne is also a medical condition) such as cancer and alopecia is regarded as a "necessity" even though we wouldn't put weaves/wigs in the average child's hair. Would they die without it? No, but would you make your kid that's undergoing chemo go to school bald?





Again, I guess people didn't understand the meaning of quotation marks around a word.

Well, the $100s of dollars in bills from the dermatologist, pharmacist, and skincare aisle that was spent on my behalf as a teen (and I still had horrible skin) contradict that statement.

Skin issues are known to cause clinical depression. Teen already suffer from terrible self-esteem and teasing. Acne & scars just add onto that.

I have very sensitive skin and had to use quality, department store foundations (as recommended by my derm) that wouldn't further exacerbate my skin issues to cover the red marks & post-acne hyperpigmentation issues that often plague WOC while I underwent treatments.

I guess I'm blessed that I had a sensitive, caring mother who saw this as a necessity for me. I'd do the same for my child._

 
Wow... comparing childhood cancer to ACNE???  That takes some guts.


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great response!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Wow... comparing childhood cancer to ACNE??? That takes some guts._

 











I stopped replying to this thread quite awhile ago so please don't address me or my comments with your foolishness.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 4, 2009)

Well on the upside if MAC is your drug then at least your not out doing drugs right? Since while skimming your post I noticed you said you were too young to get a job how about maybe offering your services to do girl's makeup for dances and whatnot. When I was in high school/middle school I was really good at hair and nails so come Prom time I made extra money doing hair and nails it was cheaper than going to a salon and I got some extra $$$


----------



## lara (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_












I stopped replying to this thread quite awhile ago so please don't address me or my comments with your foolishness._

 
If you post absurd things people are absolutely entitled to comment and remark on your awkward leaps of logic.

You post it, you own it. You're more than welcome to avoid checking the thread and reading their responses if you like, but you _don't _have the right to turn around and demand that people don't acknowledge what you've posted if they don't agree with you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lara on the playground ya'll   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love her!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Did I say I put down my son?
He likes games, hell I like games, we spend several hundred dollars on most holidays providing new games/game systems/extras for the ones he already has for him
I am not telling my child his hobby is less than ours but dh works and we provide his hobby within reason, and it hinges on him doing his job which is getting an education, hell my dh doesn't get near as spoilt as the kids and it's his paycheck that makes it possible, lol
I also don't believe in telling yes to everything a child asks for any way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 call me strange

The original post was "I have to have it", I'm sorry I tell my son all the time there is NOTHING he HAS to have but air, food, water and an education! 
The crazy thing is my son has a savings account and saves and deposits money to it each month, it's matched by us and is in the thousands and he NEVER uses it for games or anything else, if it was that important I think he'd use some of his savings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he likes having the money more than he does a game._

 
WTF Seriously. I can't believe I actually have to say it:

Did I say that you put your son down? NO! I'm talking about the OP and how HER parents put her down and say her joys don't matter. 

I agree with kids earning things and not just being given whatever they ask for, but I'm also speaking from my younger self's POV: When I was too young to have a job [I got one when I was 17, because that's when my parents allowed it] I asked for something if I had my eye on it, and if they said "no", oh well. I was a good kid, I had good grades, so I knew I wouldn't be completely out of pocket for asking. That's all I'm saying on that end of it. I'm just telling her that it can't hurt to ask; and not for the whole damn store, just maybe a little something.

I really don't get where a young girl writing a little post to share about "I really love make up and I wish my parents would buy me some" turns into "Get a job you little spoiled brat. I wouldn't do it for my kids!"


----------



## nursie (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i had really awful skin when i was in high school and i know what it feels like to need foundation and/or concealer. unfortunately for me my mother did not think i should be wearing makeup because of two reasons- thought i was not old enough & thought it would make the acne worse. hence why i got a job so i could buy what i wanted. even so, i had to sneak the makeup on in the bathroom before school started and washed it over right after school ended. 

but hey, we all have to make sacrifices for our makeup obsessions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh my, this brings back memories for me too! my mother thought the exact same things, and yes i ended up sneaking around wearing makeup (gasp!).


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG Thank you M.A.C. head.!!!!!! You completely understand how I feel about this whole situation!! Somehow this thread turned into a big hate letter! I adored your last post!!!!
That comment sums up exactly what I feel!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

a Hate letter??? Thats reaching wouldn't you say....Just because you have Champagne taste on a water budget?? 
It's not a hate latter it's simply saying that if you want the extravagant things in life that your parents don't feel for whatever reason they want to buy you..you need to get busy and earn your own money to get it....I like the new Lexus LS460...but just because I am a good wife doesn't mean my husband has to break his back buying it for me...I settled for a least expensive car. 

If you dont want honest opinions people STOP ASKING!!!

This is pure all about me in my opinion.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh shoot... now I'm scared... I was about to say if you wanna get expensive stuff and yr a teen, either negotiate an allowance or get a part time job doing something - tutoring etc... so you could support your habit, but based on Tish's last post... Nevermind...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ That has been what we have been saying from post one!!! I agree!!!! But NOOOOO...Lets blame the endless money pit parents for not buying a teenager MAC...They don't have to understand a teenagers obsession with a Makeup Brand that she can't afford...Why should they


----------



## Lapis (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_WTF Seriously. I can't believe I actually have to say it:

Did I say that you put your son down? NO! I'm talking about the OP and how HER parents put her down and say her joys don't matter. 

I agree with kids earning things and not just being given whatever they ask for, but I'm also speaking from my younger self's POV: When I was too young to have a job [I got one when I was 17, because that's when my parents allowed it] I asked for something if I had my eye on it, and if they said "no", oh well. I was a good kid, I had good grades, so I knew I wouldn't be completely out of pocket for asking. That's all I'm saying on that end of it. I'm just telling her that it can't hurt to ask; and not for the whole damn store, just maybe a little something.

I really don't get where a young girl writing a little post to share about "I really love make up and I wish my parents would buy me some" turns into "Get a job you little spoiled brat. I wouldn't do it for my kids!"_

 
Disconnect from your teen POV. 
She did ask they told her no **sometimes** she came here and announced "I have to have it" then she stated she has a pretty good starter kit shopped from the CCO
 Quote:

   I only have some eyeshadows, eyeliner, blush, lipglosses, and some mascara  
 
Obviously her parents can't be that bad, they may not be allowing full price purchases but she can still go to the CCO, she'd just prefer her parents to by MAC instead of clothing  Quote:

  The problem is that they would rather use the $14 for a MAC e/s to buy me clothes or a book  
 




If her parents when out and bought her everything, they'd be a thread on the spolit brat that her parents buy the whole line for and ppl would be all silly parents, now we have parents actually working with the child within reason, and they are awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_OMG Thank you M.A.C. head.!!!!!! You completely understand how I feel about this whole situation!! Somehow this thread turned into a big hate letter! I adored your last post!!!!
That comment sums up exactly what I feel!!!_

 
Oh please
hate letter? get a grip 
You can't work so you are what? 14-15? you are lucky you can even wear makeup!



Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 down with mean husbands that won't buy us the cars we want


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 6, 2009)

I respect your opinion honestly Tish. I know that you have posted a lot of comments on this thread. I realize that you are a highly regarded figure in this forum. However, I don't know if you realize that I said about 3 times that there is no possible way for me to get a job! My parents just let me do chores and are willing to buy me some things like clothes or makeup as long as I maintain my *4.0 GPA* and *help out around the house*. 

I envy those who are lucky enough to have HUGE hauls and collections but that's it. I *ENVY* them. I don't compare my collection to theirs because I realize that I am just a teen. I shouldn't have that big of a collection or I'd honestly call myself a spoiled brat. My "hauls" would consist of maybe 1 eyeshadow from the CCO!!!!!! I feel extremely blessed just to get that!!! My original question was about how to approch my parents about getting a little more while eliminating money from my clothing/books fund! *I realize I can't get it all* so I would prefer the eyeshadow only instead of the books and clothes!!!!!

So, if you think that I could possibly be spoiled when I've thoroughly explained myself to this thread of my situation and thoughts, I don't think that any contribution can possibly be made from your unwillingness to listen to *MY* opinion. Just because I'm *younger and less experienced* *than you* doesn't give you the right to express that you think I'm spoiled if you didn't take the time to properly read my edits or question.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_I respect your opinion honestly Tish. I know that you have posted a lot of comments on this thread. I realize that you are a highly regarded figure in this forum. However, I don't know if you realize that I said about 3 times that there is no possible way for me to get a job! My parents just let me do chores and are willing to buy me some things like clothes or makeup as long as I maintain my *4.0 GPA* and *help out around the house*. 

I envy those who are lucky enough to have HUGE hauls and collections but that's it. I *ENVY* them. I don't compare my collection to theirs because I realize that I am just a teen. I shouldn't have that big of a collection or I'd honestly call myself a spoiled brat. My "hauls" would consist of maybe 1 eyeshadow from the CCO!!!!!! I feel extremely blessed just to get that!!! My original question was about how to approch my parents about getting a little more while eliminating money from my clothing/books fund! *I realize I can't get it all* so I would prefer the eyeshadow only instead of the books and clothes!!!!!

So, if you think that I could possibly be spoiled when I've thoroughly explained myself to this thread of my situation and thoughts, I don't think that any contribution can possibly be made from your unwillingness to listen to *MY* opinion. Just because I'm *younger and less experienced* *than you* doesn't give you the right to express that you think I'm spoiled if you didn't take the time to properly read my edits or question._

 
I will admit I have not read through this entire thread...But the majority of it yes...And I get that you can't get a job...I get all that...however what I donlt get is why you feel your parents have to buy you the things you feel you WANT versus the things that they feel you NEED. That is what I don't get. 
Second comment...I have every right to comment on any thread that is posted...I do not have to agree ...nor do you have to agree with my comments...If you donlt want opinions then don't ask for them. 

And you shouldn't be envious of anyones collections on here, I agree...because the greater percent of people on here have worked and bought their own items...when they didn't have money they didn't get it. When they were your age ...they got what they could and that was that. Belly aching about how your parents don't see things like buying a teenager MAC cosmetics as important as books and clothing...well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine...what on earth kind of parents are those! The NERVE!

And as far as the CCO...75% percent of my collection has come from there or sells from the Clearance bins...and I am using my own money! So buying from there is not like you are getting it from the neighborhood garage sale. As a mater of fact they are $10 there and that is still not cheap for a shadow for a kid in school. 

Again...I said in this post you are thinking ALL about you...and I stand by that....because you obviously are not respecting your parents right to make choices on how they want to spend their OWN earned money. 

If you don't like opinions again....Don't Ask....the majority of people on this thread are grown ups or have jobs...so if you want teenage type responses...those are the type forums you should ask the question on. And personally I doubt that anyone respects my post...they just respect that I have a right to an opinion just like the next member


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

And I do not recall mentioning the word SPOILED in my post...But hey now that it's on the table....Serve it up!


----------



## __nini (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO @ all the bulldozing going on. 
YSL try setting up some way of getting an allowance, incentives for good grades or work, and keep the big purchases for occasions (christmas, birthday etc). My guess is your mom wouldn't choose to buy you MAC even if it were a big occasion so just go walk through those drugstore aisles, until you can save/come up with your own cash, they make you more appreciative of the "name brands" e.g Wet & Wild Sunkissed is a fantastic bronzer - my top 5, as cheap as it is. then there's the $5 mascaras etc


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I do understand your point of view Tish. I realize that books and clothes are more important. However, I can easily borrow books from the library and I already have enough clothes! I don't need them. I don't need makeup either but I'd like it better. I don't DEMAND makeup. I ask for it maybe once a month! For ONE item!!! 
For example, the only thing i bought from MAC in the last month and 4 weeks was the HK beauty powder in Tahitian Sand. 

I realize that you are entitled to your opinion and I truly respect it. I read your comments meticulously. I swear, I do!!!!

However, I can comment and express unjustice politely. The key, that works for me, is to not be personal. I don't comment that you did anything wrong because you didn't! Freedom of speech is an awesome thing and I would never attempt to strip anyone of that privilage. I just comment back about what your opinion of my situation is. I'm not stating it's wrong! Your opinion is equal to mine and I want everyone to realize that. 

Truly, Tish, could you think about what *I* feel? In your 1st post, you said that you weren't trying to be mean but sometimes it comes across a little harsh. I'm trying to defend myself but it is hard when comments are flying everywhere!!! I realize that you are an adult and money is hard work and diligence that I don't yet realize. But, the thing is that I don't buy anything else! Really truly!!!
If it's not ok for a child, a girl, to *ask* her parents for something once a month, just ASK, then I don't know what's wrong with this world!


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 6, 2009)

P.S.
I tried a LOT of drugstore makeup!! I spent more on drugstore lines than MAC! LOL but they all ended up breaking me out on my otherwise clear skin!!
I have really sensitive skin so I don't wear foundation anymore. The drugstore eyeshadows, liners,and blushes really irritate my skin. 
I wear drugstore lipgloss though!!! My fave is loreal jelly balm and sally hansesn lip laquer!!
What's your fave?


----------



## geeko (Mar 6, 2009)

is it possible for u to sell off some unwanted items like books or clothes in exchange for make up if your parents don't give u allowance???


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 6, 2009)

I think what everyone is trying to say is that its ok to ask your parents to buy you MAC. But we cant advise you how to do so. But if you feel you must buy MAC then maybe you should get a job that way everybody wins. I dont think anybody is saying you are a spoilt brat but what we are trying to say is that its a bit unreasonable to sacrifice books for example for makeup because books would help you graduate from school and get a good job so that you can afford more MAC. Most if the women that do huge hauls can do so because they have jobs or parents that can afford to buy them MAC.
But i think as a teenager your priorities should be on school and make up should be the least of your worries


----------



## VickyT (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been reading this thread for a bit, and while I'm sure I'll get flamed out of the sky for saying this, I'm in a similar situation to you. 

Firstly, you said you don't get an allowance- since you are apparently a good student and a good kid then do you think you can negotiate for that? If your parents give you incidental money for when you go out with friends, then you may need to agree that you will no longer recieve that if you get a weekly allowance (which i think is a good trade off). This will mean you can save for things/hauls, but also means you have to be aware of everywhere your money goes (which is also a good thing). 

Second, could you negotiate for a flat clothing/makeup allowance every year/6 months? Then it becomes up to YOU what you spend your money on, which means you can buy MAC, but also means that if you spend all of your money on MAC then you may have to go without clothes, even clothes you need. A good, realistic budget, with time-based allocations (say, you can only spend a third of the budget each third of the time period), means you can keep clothes on your back while still buying the occasional eyeshadow. I'd do the numbers in terms of how much clothing you buy on average before you suggest this to your parents- not only so that you don't get a too small budget, but also to show that you're serious about taking control of your finances. 

Thirdly (and now I'm getting preachy), don't rank makeup above books. Really, books rawk, and a well cultivated mind is worth far more than any makeup.

If you take the approach that you want to be responsible for your own finances then I think its more likely to work (hell, $5/week is a new eyeshadow every 3 weeks), but that means that you really have to take care of them- you have to be aware of where money goes and what you can and cannot afford. In the end, thats a good lesson to learn. I'm not guaranteeing that this is an approach thats going to work with your parents, but if it does then everyone benefits- your parents don't spend any more money than they do currently, you get makeup and learn the ability to budget.


----------



## geeko (Mar 6, 2009)

As u mentioned your grades were good, why not consider giving tuition to students whose grades are not so good to earn some extra income?

It's helping yourself and others at the same time


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_Truly, Tish, could you think about what *I* feel? In your 1st post, you said that you weren't trying to be mean but sometimes it comes across a little harsh. I'm trying to defend myself but it is hard when comments are flying everywhere!!! I realize that you are an adult and money is hard work and diligence that I don't yet realize. But, the thing is that I don't buy anything else! Really truly!!!
If it's not ok for a child, a girl, to *ask* her parents for something once a month, just ASK, then I don't know what's wrong with this world!_

 
My comments are truly not meant to be personal or harsh...However they are blunt. I try not to sugar coat things unnecessarily it does not help your situation at the end of the day. I agree you have EVERY right to ask your parents for things..however the flip side is they have EVERY right to say no to buying things they don't feel necessary when it is related to them spending their money. I promise you I love MAC but If I had to wait to get things then I would wait...and that seems like what you need to do practice patience. You will be able to work and earn your own money soon and buy the things you want. 
Figure out options...trade with people...maybe they want some of your books, old clothes etc... for their MAC....If I wanted it bad enough oh I would figure it out.  Your parents just bought you Hello Kitty BP...well that tells me there that they can't be too against your MAC because that was not the cheapest item in the HK collection that they bought you.
I just don't get how complaining about it changes your parents way of thinking. We are all dealt the parents we are dealt and some are far more strict...But the thing about it is ...we all get to grow up and one day make our own choices and decisions. So your day is coming...it just may not be now. It just sounds like you feel like it is almost Child Abuse because your parents don't buy you MAC just because you want it.

I am sure you will figure out a solution if you want it that bad....Most kids do...Good Luck

I must say...My 7 y/o has bugged me for two days about pulling his tooth..I kept saying Christian it is not loose enough yet...he kept saying Mommy I want it out...I said not yet just 5 mins ago....Ok just 1 min ago...he walked up here with it in his hand...and said Mommy...I decided it needed to come out so I pulled it myself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...My point...If you want it bad enough figure out a solution.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess since the election is over, we're down to arguing whether parents owe teenagers mid to high end cosmetics.

Awesome.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 7, 2009)

To the OP...you should check out NYX shadows.  They are much less expensive than MAC and some are near the same quality.  Of course there's a couple duds, but there are several dupes for MAC shades.  I use their Black e/s in place of Carbon now b/c its the same quality and cheaper.  I have a really large MAC collection and I still buy NYX when I see something I like.  Check out the thread in the drugstore section of the Cosmetic Discussion forum.


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the sincere comments. I know that my parents have every right to stop me from buying MAC. That's why I really appreciate it when I can get it. I do like NYX!!! The quality is good but it doesn't irritate my skin. I like the jumbo crayons. 
My parents are not mean and I am definitely NOT complaining. I love them very much but sometimes it is very hard to ask them for MAC because I feel that they always say yes but then I regret asking them because it's so expensive! So half the time I don't buy stuff even though they would. Also, I love books more than the normal person. But, I don't need to buy them! My library has a great deal of books that I can borrow for free!

So, thanks everyone for the great comments. I'm sorry if I offended anyone of you guys. I really am but I don't mean any harm. So keep the options rolling!!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 7, 2009)

When I was teenager I used drugstore makeup,started buying MAC later on after I got a job.I never asked my parents to buy me any expensive makeup,because I would have gotten laughed right in my face.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey there. I'm 20... so I just recently stopped being a teen. I'm now in college. When I was in highschool I wanted my parents to buy me expensive things as well. Honestly though, I don't know of 1 girl in my highschool who wore anything other than drugstore makeup. I didn't start buying MAC until just last year and it was with MY money, not my parents. If you aren't even old enough to get a job, you probably aren't old enough for all of that makeup. You just need to be patient and be thankful for what you do have. Your parents do a lot for you. They put a roof over your head. They put clothes on your back. They feed you. MAC and makeup in general is not a necessity. It's a luxury. When you're old enough to get a job, get one. Then you can spend your money however you wish. Be thankful for what your parents give you- it could be a lot worse. You're complaing that your parents won't buy you makeup. Think about the kids complaining that their parents won't buy them food. Just be patient and keep in mind that someday you will be able to buy all the makeup you want. You said you're an A student so keep it up and you'll land with a rewarding career as well. Until you are old enough to get a job, there are other ways to earn cash. Try babysitting. Garage sales. Etc. That's what I did.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcekatiana* 

 
_Hey there. I'm 20... so I just recently stopped being a teen. I'm now in college. When I was in highschool I wanted my parents to buy me expensive things as well. Honestly though, I don't know of 1 girl in my highschool who wore anything other than drugstore makeup. I didn't start buying MAC until just last year and it was with MY money, not my parents. If you aren't even old enough to get a job, you probably aren't old enough for all of that makeup. You just need to be patient and be thankful for what you do have. Your parents do a lot for you. They put a roof over your head. They put clothes on your back. They feed you. MAC and makeup in general is not a necessity. It's a luxury. When you're old enough to get a job, get one. Then you can spend your money however you wish. Be thankful for what your parents give you- it could be a lot worse. You're complaing that your parents won't buy you makeup. Think about the kids complaining that their parents won't buy them food. Just be patient and keep in mind that someday you will be able to buy all the makeup you want. You said you're an A student so keep it up and you'll land with a rewarding career as well. Until you are old enough to get a job, there are other ways to earn cash. Try babysitting. Garage sales. Etc. That's what I did._

 
Ahhh you are serioulsy a smart and responsible young lady!! I know your parents are truly proud of you


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 15, 2009)

I understand your frustration for not being able to get what you want. I've been there, I'm there right now (and I have a job). But at the same time they are your parents. The only thing they are obligated to do for you is give you a place to sleep and food to eat. If they buy you clothes and books be grateful. Not all kids have parents that will do that for them. It's their money and you have absolutely no right in trying to tell them how to spend it. If you can't get a job then you will just have to wait until you can. Part of life is working for the things you want. I understand you may help around the house or get good grades but that does not make you entitled to an allowance or a say in what your parents buy you. I don't know how old you are or why you can't get a job but when you do you can spend your money however you want. Until then just be grateful for what you have. I'm sorry there is no way for you to get mac makeup without a job or spending your own money... if there was I'm sure we would all know about it.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 16, 2009)

Just to point out a simple fact - when someone says they aren't allowed to get a job, that doesn't mean they aren't old enough to get a job. There are PLENTY of us with parents that did not allow us to earn money when we were younger. For many of us, it's a cultural issue. For others, it's a control issue.


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 16, 2009)

My parents won't let me get a job or make money. They prefer to let me ask them for things so they can moniter my spending.


----------



## jaclynashley (Mar 17, 2009)

Whoa, this thread went from advice on how to get MAC to a how to raise your child thread.
I'm not trying to start anything but didn't the OP already say that she can't get a job because her parents don't want her to get one?
I refuse to believe that most of the posters here who are parents don't provide their children anything besides food,clothes,and shelter.
Not with how most teenage girls act nowadays.
There's a difference between someone being spoiled and working hard in school and getting rewarded.
The OP was simply asking how she can convince her parents that MAC isn't a waste of money,she didn't ask for everyone to say that MAC is a luxury and that she doesn't deserve any.
I hope no one is offended I'm just stating what I'm interpreting from this thread.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Whoa, this thread went from advice on how to get MAC to a how to raise your child thread.
I'm not trying to start anything but didn't the OP already say that she can't get a job because her parents don't want her to get one?
I refuse to believe that most of the posters here who are parents don't provide their children anything besides food,clothes,and shelter.
Not with how most teenage girls act nowadays.
There's a difference between someone being spoiled and working hard in school and getting rewarded.
The OP was simply asking how she can convince her parents that MAC isn't a waste of money,she didn't ask for everyone to say that MAC is a luxury and that she doesn't deserve any.
I hope no one is offended I'm just stating what I'm interpreting from this thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree!


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with the last 2 thread comments. Thanks for interpreting this thread correctly!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 17, 2009)

... ask them straight out, what can i do to get a little mac every now and then? like, maybe at the end of a great report card? Thats only 4 times a year, but still, better than nothing. 
If not, ask if you can start to babysit on weekends. its not exactly a high paying job where youll be making all kinds of money, then blowing it. And it very well might not be regular work, so it should detract from you grades. It'll teach you responsibility about earning your own money and managing it. 
I'd say try to convince them to let you do something like babysit every now and then. If not, well.... just save from bdays and such. Return cans! 5 cents a can adds up! Some parents just have a certain few of what a teen should have, and should not have, and sometimes you can't convince them otherwise.


----------



## nursie (Mar 17, 2009)

i dont know how helpful this will be, but i'll give it a shot.

when my daughter starts asking for something new that she wants (any item, not just talking about makeup) i dont get it for her right away. the main reason for that is i've learned from past purchases that there is a difference in things she wants on a whim and things she truly does want and will appreciate when she gets them.

for instance, an electric guitar she received one christmas has been played about 3 times. 

so i dont know if your parents think the same way, but i kind of have my own hearing filter where the first few requests are instantly forgotten. but if she continues to show a want for something, then it's really a really special gift when i finally do get it for her. and yes i consider her to be spoiled and i did the spoiling, and proud of it. she will be a diva heifer like her mommy


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

My parents were iffy about when I got my first "job" (I had done plenty of work before for our family restaurant and at my school cafeteria job that was just volunteer work for extra credit at first) which was at burger king. I had an accident and had to quit practically right after getting hired. They agreed that yeah it would of been nice if I had worked but that my education was important and that I should focus on that more. 

But I hope I don't offend anyone by saying this but when parents DON'T allow there kids to get jobs it's just ridiculous. Getting a job is a great way to learn responsibility that comes with growing up and eventually being an adult. You also learn about the value of money and that when they grow up they'll have to WORK for their money so they can eat, have shelter, clothes on their back and whatever things they want to have. It's an enriching experience IMO. 

As long as grades are still good and expectations in school (reasonable ones, I've met some crazy strict parents) having a job poses no problems. Hours will be limited too (the limit is stated on work permits that most places need for students still in high school 17 and under, at least that's how it is here) anyways if parents are worried kids wont' have time to study or do hw. 

Eventually we all have to work and bust our asses to get money, why not get a head start so your kids will be better prepared when that time truly comes??


----------



## Lapis (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_
But I hope I don't offend anyone by saying this but when parents DON'T allow there kids to get jobs it's just ridiculous. Getting a job is a great way to learn responsibility that comes with growing up and eventually being an adult. You also learn about the value of money and that when they grow up they'll have to WORK for their money so they can eat, have shelter, clothes on their back and whatever things they want to have. It's an enriching experience IMO. 

As long as grades are still good and expectations in school (reasonable ones, I've met some crazy strict parents) having a job poses no problems. Hours will be limited too (the limit is stated on work permits that most places need for students still in high school 17 and under, at least that's how it is here) anyways if parents are worried kids wont' have time to study or do hw. 

Eventually we all have to work and bust our asses to get money, why not get a head start so your kids will be better prepared when that time truly comes??_

 
For me my son's job is school and his chores, he has lessons, after school activities and hobbies, these things help round him out as a person and student, he has excellent money skills and he's 12, because we taught him them.
As you said we all have to work and bust our asses, as a mother I choose to supply my child's needs, and some wants and give him options for his other wants to allow him to enjoy his childhood while gradually shouldering responsibility as he ages.
I'm not one for the hypocrisy of shortening childhood yet bitching that kids act too grown.



As for the OP, she's contradicted her parents spending in this thread several times

 Quote:

  I'm still a teen so I can't get money to buy MAC. Therefore, I have to ask my parents to buy me MAC. However, they think that it's a waste of money!  
 
 Quote:

  My parents just let me do chores and are willing to buy me some things like clothes or makeup as long as I maintain my *4.0 GPA* and *help out around the house*.  
 
 Quote:

  My parents are not mean and I am definitely NOT complaining. I love them very much but sometimes it is very hard to ask them for MAC because I feel that they always say yes but then I regret asking them because it's so expensive! So half the time I don't buy stuff even though they would.  
 
So excuse me if I'm confused as I bow out this thread, as I see it for these post her parents have provided ways for her to "work" for makeup, while they may view it as a waste, (as many in this world do blue e/s is blue e/s a palette of blues is a crazy idea to many), they according to her are frequently saying yes so much so she feels guilty, so why am I supposed to be throwing out ideas to this young lady on how to get them to buy more if she's bitching about the prices and saying they would buy but she doesn't ask?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blah


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 18, 2009)

I worked hard in school & still do, I used to baby sit my little sister since I was like 12. My mom used to clean offices at night and I remember I used to have to go with her to help. Even at that my reward was the basics, food, clothing, shelter. I guess to me this was normal, I never really thought I should get something else? I was the first one to graduate hs and go to college and while all my friends got cars, I got a dinner at home. Point is, I never really got luxury items so I started working when I was 15 to get other things I wanted, such as my then sneaker addiction. I am not complaining about how my parents raised me, I am actually happy, because it's made me the go getter that I am. My little sister is 13, and they are different with her. She's the baby and she is extremly bright. She gets rewarded with small shopping sprees every once in a while. I've passed on my sneaker addiction to her so for xmas/birthday everyone noes to get her clothes or kicks. She looks up to me so when dazzleglass came out she saved up $18 and got herself her first mac lipgloss, I was so proud..lol, it was so adorable. Everyonce in a while she throws in a lipgloss at CVS and my mom gets it for her, but she doesn't even dare to ask for mac cause she knows my mom will be like, you bugging lol. Bottom line, if you can't get a job and you want more mac, then just be patient, be thankful for what you can get now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## kyuubified (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, someone in the same boat as me. My dad could care less about my make up "addiction", but my mom is always saying "YOU HAVE ENOUGH ALREADY!". However she started changing her mind after seeing what I can do with this make up (on me, and on her!). Still, I have to beg and plea and get good grades and do loads of chores in order to purchase something. 

Lately I've been saving Christmas and Birthday and Chinese New Year (woot!) money to buy make up, and I think if you do that, they can respect you for it. When I found out the HK collection was coming out, I saved my money since November! My mom went with me to the PRO store, and was astounded to discover I had actually saved that much money just for make up. Not only did it show to her I was responsible enough to have a "goal", but how passionate I was about it. She totally changed her mind about me being an impulse buyer, and now realized I shop everything carefully. 

So good luck, and I wish you well in your make up endeavors.


----------



## star*violet (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, this thread'll teach me never to ask for advice regarding anything to do with being a teenager.  Dictating to people what age they should be to wear makeup is rude, by the way. As is reading selectively and talking down to people and feeling justified about it because they're younger than you.

I would add comments but I agree with the few who actually gave you useful advice.  I'm 18 and have only gotten my first job(s) in the past couple months, and that's only because I need the work hours for university.  IMO, getting the good grades you do = a better post-secondary education = more money eventually and a stable future in the long run, so if you'd rather substitute your book fund (and get books from the library) for a couple MAC items once in a while I say good for you.  I've always performed excellently in school and have never been pressured to get a job at all and am nowhere near spoiled by the way.  School is (legally, even) your first priority normally as a teenager and definitely instills some sort of work ethic in a lot of people.

I know this thread's old but I hope you found an answer from the few people who have excellent reading comprehension skills and don't feel the need to jump down young peoples' throats over a hobby and passion that they _all_ share.

And I feel bad that you had to get so defensive in a place where (from what I can tell from lurking so long lol) people are usually pretty supportive and encouraging towards each other.

peace&love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xo


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh you poor thing, you're addited to MAC without the resources for the addiction.  MAC is not a startup product really, it's a bit too expensive (I earn a doctors wage but now only buy it in airports and on duty free since the recent price hike), I also speak as a mum of 2 teenagers - and I tell you the amount of money the boy wants for computer games, far exceeds my daughters requests for things she considers important, though me and my daughter share our MAC!

but heyho, try these suggestions:

1.  Do chores and negotiate calmly (at the time) for pay or an es/lipglass next time you're shopping.  Don't negotiate in retrospect.
2. Spontaneously be loving and smile, reminding mum and dad you're a good kid and not a moody teenager. THIS IS A BIGGIE!!
3. Make sure parents know when you're doing homework, make your efforts visible, do it at the kitchen table so they can see you working, otherwise they'll think you're in the bedroom playing with the computer.  
4. Show mum a nice MAC makeup tutorial (not a dramatic look) so she can see where you're coming from, but only after doing the above - lol.  
5. Don't nag or sulk, as it'll set up a battle, which mum and dad will feel obligated to win.
6. Get both coastal scents pallettes (neutral and shimmer), this will give you an inexpensive way to play around, the colours are nicely pigmented like MAC
7.  Ask for MAC as gifts, birthday, christmas etc
8.  Forget about MAC mascara, powder,foundations, lipsticks and eyeliners - there are plenty of inexpensive ones that do just as good a job, imho.  MAC excels in eyeshadow and lipglass so just stick to those.
9.  Learn to expertly apply what you have.  If mum and dad see you sitting around looking like a " dramatic woman of the night" they won't want to buy you makeup

Oh and last, but not least, try not to hang about the house wearing very dramatic makeup as it'll be like a red rag to a bull, just stick to neutrals for the house - mum and dad may not like to see you growing up too soon, even if you are (some parents find this a bit difficult and don't want to loose their "baby girl" - daft, but that's the way they are sometimes - lol)

If all else fails, get mum into MAC, like my daughter has me!

Hth


----------



## molotov (Jul 15, 2009)

*I understand where you are coming from, whilst I was at highschool I was unable to get a job because of the heavy workload. I used to spend all my allowance on MAC, or my parents used to buy me essentials I needed like foundation and perhaps a blush. If I wanted eyeshadow or lipstick though, my mum expected me to buy it with my own money (although this is still the money I was given in allowance).

Now that I am 20, and I am a university student, it is still hard to have extra money to spend on MAC because I live away from home, and the money my parents give me I use for food/entertainment/travelling costs. I have tried to get a job, but unfortunately due to the bad economy, nobody wants to hire part time workers who have no experience. It is difficult. 

I still buy MAC products, but I only choose essentials I need. Since easter, I have spent about £120 on MAC. I have had to walk away from the things I just cannot afford to buy right now!
*


----------



## nikic (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't you get a paper route really young?  Otherwise I'm not sure. Save your birthday and Christmas money and ask for only that at Christmas.  Perhaps you can clean or do yardwork for neighbors? I did that when I was 13 and made a couple bucks helping an elderly neighbor lady.


----------

